# Suche Schreibtischunterlage



## Simaticfuzzy (4 Januar 2009)

Hallo, vielleicht hat ja noch jemand eine Schreibtischunterlage mit Kalender (60x40cm) für mich übrig. Wäre sehr dankbar dafür.
Allen im Forum einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.
Gruß
Peter


----------



## seeba (5 Januar 2009)

Keine Abbekommen in der Flut der Weihnachtsgeschenke?


----------



## eYe (5 Januar 2009)

Ab 4 Euro kannste sowas im Notfall auch käuflich erwerben...

http://www.bueromarkt-ag.de/index.php?Seitenverweis=/mainindex.php/aName/schreibunterlagen


----------



## Simaticfuzzy (5 Januar 2009)

seeba schrieb:


> Keine Abbekommen in der Flut der Weihnachtsgeschenke?


Bis jetzt leider nicht, sonst hätte ich nicht gepostet.


----------



## Insane (7 Januar 2009)

Ja is immer sone sache mit den werbegeschenken


----------



## Simaticfuzzy (7 Januar 2009)

Hat sich schon erledigt.
MfG
PB


----------

